# Repainting a Rivarossi U25C



## lsigrandson (Jan 2, 2021)

I have several questions about repainting and adding details to a Rivarossi locomotive:

I just picked up a nice HO scale NP U25C that I would like to repaint to Lake Superior & Ishpeming colors, particularly 2501 . It's been quite a few years since I've worked on any type of model trains so I am a little rusty at this. How hard is it to take apart Rivarossi locomotives? I would at least like to separate the shell from the chassis as well as the railings to repaint them.

Also, who would be a good supplier that carries MU hoses as well as coupler release levers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

It actually is not very difficult if it is the old DC model. I am unsure about the new DCC ones. For the old DC HO models, there are two screws under each set of the trucks. Rotate the trucks are unscrew them. Then, remove the front coupler. There is a screw under that. Unscrew that (do not have to remove it) and gently remove the shell. The light is on the chassis so there are no wires there. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

GE's U-boats. The pugs of the locomotive world. They look like they've been chasing parked cars..... and caught one. I have a U30B I'm going to install DCC in, one 'a these days.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Let me know how it goes. I am puzzled how to isolate the motor on my U25C. The trucks are supported by the motor connection in the front and the truck picks up one of the rails there. It is a 1.25mm diameter stainless steel bar which supports the truck to the chassis in the U25C and maybe it is different on the U30B.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

My U30B is an old Athearn Blue Box model. It sounds like the Rivarossi is set up totally different. I'm not going to be much help, I'm afraid. Maybe you could posts a pic or two and someone else might be able to help?


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

flyboy2610 said:


> My U30B is an old Athearn Blue Box model. It sounds like the Rivarossi is set up totally different. I'm not going to be much help, I'm afraid. Maybe you could posts a pic or two and someone else might be able to help?


Thank you for the suggestion. I might do that. Yes, it certainly is different.


----------

